# Charles Shaw Chardonnay Review aka "Two Buck Chuck"



## Oldmso54

Tonight I'm reviewing the famous, or infamous, Charles Shaw wine - the Chardonnay varietal. Some of you may not know this, but Bronco Wine Company's Charles Shaw wine, dubbed Two Buck Chuck after the price at California Trader Joe's, is *10 years old* this year. Also, you can only get Charles Shaw wine at Trader Joes. Fortunately, more and more Trader Joes stores are opening all over the country. We are fortunate enough to shop at stores in Atlanta and Charlotte when we visit our kids at college.










When Two Buck Chuck first appeared, there were rumors about its origins and ridiculously low price of $1.99 per bottle. As usual, consumers collectively created several inventive urban legends to explain this seemingly inexplicable phenomenon. Per Snopes.com, here are some of those myths:
· Security regulations enacted after the September 11 terrorist attacks prohibited the carrying or use of corkscrews on commercial flights, so several airlines dumped their stocks of wine on the market, there by depressing prices.
· Financially-distressed United Airlines attempted to raise some quick cash by selling their food service stocks including an ample supply of Charles Shaw wine.
· Charles Shaw himself, engaged in a bitter divorce struggle, attempted to reduce the value of his winery's assets by flooding the market with cheap wine.
Well in fact none of that is true as basically the price was so low because Bronco Wine Company, owned by Fred Franzia and his relatives, reportedly controls more than 40,000 acres of vineyards and every aspect of production at their California facilities. This includes a giant bottling plant near the Napa Airport. And with that kind of raw material and means of production - they are able to make a very inexpensive wine and still be profitable!

So on to the review. The label is understated and straightforward. Nothing fancy or extravagant here but the simple look gives the bottle a certain sophistication. We pour a glass of very chilled Chardonnay. I get a citrusy note on the inhale and identify it as a grapefruit smell. First taste reveals a fair bit of acidity. The finish is short. There is not a ton of fruitiness and this is not as buttery as more expensive Chardonnay's but it is adequately satisfying. As I taste more, I'm picking up something like green apples and some light pear flavors. The wine is refreshing even though it's not complex. It's definitely an easy drinking wine and I think it would pair well with a variety of foods.










Speaking of pairings, I've come to enjoy this Chardonnay with many of my "European" cigars. Maybe the citrus compliments and enhances the "twang" of "European" cigars but whatever the reason, I've found these two to go hand in hand quite well.

There isn't a whole lot more to say. The wine is actually $2.79 now, but at that price it's an absolute bargain and we always pick up a case when we visit a Trader Joes. It's not the best Chardonnay on the planet but it certainly fills a niche considering the price and quality. I recommend giving it a try along with my suggested pairing!


----------



## hachigo

Nice review Shawn.

Although I don't know much about wine, I picked some up a few years back on a trip to California. A great value wine.


----------



## Desertlifter

Two Buck Chuck is the business - great basis for a big garbage can of sangria too.


----------



## Johnpaul

I don't know much about wine either but I really like it for the money. Nice review Shawn.


----------



## piperdown

Good review Shawn.


----------

